# Freecycle anyone?



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Does anyone use Freecycle?

I've used it in the past to "get rid" of annoyingly big things I would have had to take to the tip but just lately I've started paying better attention and this week am picking up some degu / chinchilla cages and a rabbit hutch and run.

I think it's fab - anyone else using their local Freecycle??


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

we use dont dump that to get rid of things that still have life in them.....and have also picked up some things in the past but cant remember what off hand


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had one thing from there and given away some stuff.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

how do u find ur local freecycle x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

here you go http://uk.freecycle.org/


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ah, thank u much x


----------

